# Schwinn Tornado Price Trends...



## Capt Nemo (Dec 15, 2013)

Can anyone comment on what is behind the resent uptick on the price of Schwinn Tornados from the 50-60s. Why are these middleweights commanding prices ranging for wartime era balloon bikes?

Case in point...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1960-SCHWINN-DELUXE-TORNADO-MENS-26-TANK-BIKE-VINTAGE-RED-BICYCLE-RACK-LIGHT-/400583305233?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d44a02811#ht_3364wt_1191

Just curious.

Lou


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 15, 2013)

One word should cover it. Idiots. 

Did you happen to look at the bid page? Just amazing!  

http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&_trksid=p2047675.l2565&rt=nc&item=400583305233


----------



## RustyK (Dec 16, 2013)

*Crazy price*

Really what should that bike have gone for, about $375?


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 16, 2013)

RustyK said:


> Really what should that bike have gone for, about $375?




Funny you should mention that number because that's where the real bidding ended and two idiots (to use a previous poster's description) got into it. As a seller I love to see stuff like this happen but then it can skew uneducated folks idea of value. I've had the exact same item sell for $180 and the next time for $35? V/r Shawn


----------



## greenephantom (Dec 16, 2013)

It's one of the 'eye of the beholder' sort of things. The Deluxe Tornado is a very different beast than the basic Tornado. And to find one in solid low-miles condition with all the parts (straightbar tank and all), hard to do. That being said, the seller did well on that bike. But if you had that bike as a kid, and had a sudden urge to own one again to reclaim just a sliver of what it felt like to be young, and then actually found that bike available for sale, then the amount of money it takes to acquire one's desire becomes largely irrelevant.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 16, 2013)

I have always liked Tornados, but that particular seller has a solid reputation on Ebay, always has good stuff on there, and always runs low opening bids and ALWAYS gets big results on his sales. As an old bike seller, he is the outlier when it comes to average selling prices.


----------



## Capt Nemo (Dec 24, 2013)

greenphantom nailed it!

This is why I follow these bikes.






1978 in Costa Mesa, CA

35+ years ago!
Gettin old sucks...


----------



## videoranger (Dec 24, 2013)

Great picture. You must have "road the wheels off" of that Tornado.


----------

